# TKD Dobaks



## stoneheart (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, this is just a fun thread.  Which type of dobok do you prefer and what brand?  How many patches do you wear if any?

I have two uniform types I wear.  

When I study karate, I wear the old white crossover karate style uniform.  I recently broke down and bought some heavyweight Canvas 10 Shureidos and they are nice....but I'm not sure dollar for dollar they quite justify the pretty price.  I'm also wearing Tokon.  I have a single patch on the left breast of my top, stating the ryu-ha I belong to.

When I am teaching TKD, I wear a plain heavy crossover gi with no patches.  White or black, it just depends on the day.  Brand varies, too.  I currently use Kwon, Wacoku, KI, Budokan.

I'm afraid I have a bit of a fetish for nicely pressed karate uniforms, which probably explains why I own so many.  :ultracool


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2007)

I wear an ADIDAS Black color V-neck dobok, is the most comfitable dobok there is.


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 12, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I wear an ADIDAS Black color V-neck dobok, is the most comfitable dobok there is.


 
ok, I hope this doesn't pull the thread off topic (just saying that usually means it will though).... does anyone know where to get ahold of the old style of Adidas doboks (with the old adidas logo). I would LOVE to have one!

I have a reebok dobok that I got in korea that is my favorite right now, only because no one else has it


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 12, 2007)

My favorite dobok is an Adidas GM with no stripes & I don't wear any patches on it. It's my "every day" dobok. 

My dress dobok is a Tekno "plain" dobok & has lots of patches, my name, & lots of striping on it. When I'm at another school or in my instructor's presence, I wear that with a BB with rank stripes.

When I'm at my school, I usually wear my adidas w/ a black belt with simple embroidery (style on one side, name on the other: both in Korean) with no rank stripes.


----------



## stoneheart (Sep 12, 2007)

I know I'm in the TKD forum, but I'm fond of a longer jacket with the crossover karate gi.  My sensei always jokes that I should be studying Shotokan since that's more what they wear.  He wears the high water pants and sleeves so popular with Okinawan stylists.


----------



## TKDmel (Sep 12, 2007)

I just recently switched to the Rhingo brand dobok. It takes almost no time to break in, wicks sweat away immediatley, and is very reasonably priced. There service is great too as I get my orders in just 1 day.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 13, 2007)

I like the plain white ribbed Adidas dobok that they discontinued awhile back. It was so comfortable for me, just like regular cotton pjs, and it absorbed sweat after a hard training session so well too. I wish they still manufactured it. I haven't found anything that comes close to it. BTW, Ken's Golden Tiger sells a ribbed dobok that's similar, but it's still not the same.


----------



## K31 (Sep 13, 2007)

I wish I could wear a cross over style gi instead of the dobak. I was much more comfortable in my (heavy) Judo gi than I am in a dobak.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 13, 2007)

We still wear that style 
Though I have to be careful when ordering especially like Tokaido, short pants on those;p
I'm not sure if ITF schools still use the old style dobok or the newer v-neck. The ATA, ITA, HTF and a few others still use the old-fashioned karate style though.
I like a 14oz canvas heavyweight. Century ones weren't bad, I liked the pants better than the drawstring kind. The ones I get now from WMA are ATA branded, made in Korea, no idea on the actual manufacturer off hand though. 

Patches etc, just what HQ dictates. My judging stripes, school patch, leadership patches on shoulders, ATA patch, instructor stripe. A few more than the old days, but most of them make sense heh.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Shureido Tournament Gi with the shorter arms and legs, but still wide enough to cover my big waist  It's like a size 5 waist with size 3 legs, sort of. I wear that in the winter with my club's patch on the front, and it is by far my favorite. If it's freezing (we paractice in a barn) then I'll wear a Tshirt under the gi that's the same color as my belt. In the summer (right now, still) we just wear club t-shirts and forego the gi/dobok tops altogether. For tests, I have a very lightweight V neck dobok that I think is Century, with the club patch, and a Korean flag patch on one arm and a US flag on the other. Lots of patches for tests  I love the Shureido gi, that's all I really wear. I wear the dobak for tests because the black belts all wear doboks for testing days (no matter what they wear on other days), otherwise it would just be the Shureido. When I get my black belt I'll get an Adidas gi, or a Reebok one like Laren mentioned, if I can find one  (but again, just for testing) 
jim


----------



## Kacey (Sep 13, 2007)

We came from the ITF, and they always wore cross-over jackets AFAIK - and we still do.  There are ITF affiliates and other former ITF classes around, and I've never seen them wear anything but cross-over jackets... but it's been a while; things could have changed.  I've never worn a pull-over dobok top.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 13, 2007)

I wondered about that Karen, figured it was just the WTF line that did the v-necks. I wonder about the original kwans though, though I suppose most of them went KKW with the WTF (CDK etc, though MDK used to be traditional cross-over last I'd seen).


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 13, 2007)

From what I understand, the KKW decision the go with the v-neck was an a move to say, "we are distinctively a Korean art." No longer tied to the Japanese.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 13, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> From what I understand, the KKW decision the go with the v-neck was an a move to say, "we are distinctively a Korean art." No longer tied to the Japanese.


 
This is right it was a way to seperate the old to the new.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Sep 13, 2007)

I wear about three different kinds depending on the day..all are crossovers...#1 white with midnight blue/black trim (lapel, cuffs, vents), with a school patch, and association patch, #2 and #3 are the same as one but no trim and the colors are white or black...sometimes white over black.


----------



## Miles (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a bunch of dobaks.  For class, I usually wear a Pinetree or Adidas black v-neck ribbed dobak.  For formal occasions, such as a test, I wear a KSD or KKW Mountain dobak.  I don't have any dobak with the stripes on the arms/legs.  On several of my dobaks, I have a CDK patch, but we have no school patch.  Pretty plain, just like our black belts.

Miles


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 15, 2007)

Miles said:


> I have a bunch of dobaks. For class, I usually wear a Pinetree or Adidas black v-neck ribbed dobak. For formal occasions, such as a test, I wear a KSD or KKW Mountain dobak. I don't have any dobak with the stripes on the arms/legs. On several of my dobaks, I have a CDK patch, but we have no school patch. Pretty plain, just like our black belts.
> 
> Miles


 
I picked up a KKW Mountain dobak last summer and now wish I would have gotten a second. Can you get these state-side?


----------



## K31 (Sep 19, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> We still wear that style
> Though I have to be careful when ordering especially like Tokaido, short pants on those;p



The biggest problem I see in our dojang is people (or their parents) who won't properly hem their damn pants. They just make cuffs out of the legs that inevitably fall down while they train. One kid couldn't even kick above knee height because his pants were too long.

Coming from Judo, I had my pants hemmed pretty high so I guess I look like a geek to others but at least they don't get in the way.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 19, 2007)

K31 said:


> The biggest problem I see in our dojang is people (or their parents) who won't properly hem their damn pants. They just make cuffs out of the legs that inevitably fall down while they train. One kid couldn't even kick above knee height because his pants were too long.
> 
> Coming from Judo, I had my pants hemmed pretty high so I guess I look like a geek to others but at least they don't get in the way.



You mean... your dobok is _not_ a fashion statement?!?!?!  :lol:  Actually, I've met some people who think that it is... nonetheless, mine are generally above my ankles, at least, because the first time I caught my heel in my pants while kicking decided the issue for me.  Also, I generally won't let students roll up their pants in my class (after the first time, when I realize their pants are too long, and tell them to hem them), because it _is_, just as you said, a safety issue when the rolled-up cuffs come down... and they _always_ come down.  For kids, I recommend to their parents that they don't cut the bottoms off, so the hem can be let out as the child grows; for adults, I usually recommend they cut it off, for ease of care.  I'm not too worried about how well they're hemmed, as long as they're not ragged and there was some attempt to make them look neat; I understand that some people don't know how to sew or know anyone who does - just that they don't trip on their pants, or catch their feet in them, or otherwise injure themselves because their pants are too long.


----------



## Miles (Sep 19, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> I picked up a KKW Mountain dobak last summer and now wish I would have gotten a second. Can you get these state-side?


 
Not to my knowledge.  Did you get yours at the Mooto store down the street from Kukkiwon?

Miles


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 19, 2007)

Miles said:


> Not to my knowledge. Did you get yours at the Mooto store down the street from Kukkiwon?
> 
> Miles


 
Mooto is now available in the US. Guess where their store is? Right next door to Best Martial Arts Supply:Sang Moo Sa in Paramount, CA.


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 20, 2007)

Miles said:


> Not to my knowledge. Did you get yours at the Mooto store down the street from Kukkiwon?
> 
> Miles


 
Sure did! You? 
That is the coolest thing about Korea- entire stores dedicated to TKD!! (ok, maybe not THE coolest, but pretty high up there!)


----------



## Miles (Sep 20, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Sure did! You?
> That is the coolest thing about Korea- entire stores dedicated to TKD!! (ok, maybe not THE coolest, but pretty high up there!)


 
I did too!  I enjoyed going to the stores and drinking tea while waiting 5-10 minutes for a belt to be embroidered.  I should have brought more money....next time!!!

Miles


----------



## Miles (Sep 20, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Mooto is now available in the US. Guess where their store is? Right next door to Best Martial Arts Supply:Sang Moo Sa in Paramount, CA.


 
Since the topic is dobaks, anyone have a Mooto Exterra (spelling?) dobak?  They are available from Best/Sang Moo Sa (though probably not for long if they are now competitors.....) since they are in the catalog.  I wonder if the US Mooto store has a website?

Miles


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 20, 2007)

Miles said:


> Since the topic is dobaks, anyone have a Mooto Exterra (spelling?) dobak? They are available from Best/Sang Moo Sa (though probably not for long if they are now competitors.....) since they are in the catalog. I wonder if the US Mooto store has a website?
> 
> Miles


 
I think it is golden tiger that carries Mooto stuff in the US.  But you can also order directly from their website which is what I prefer (I don't know that I can post it here, but a quick search should get it for you).
Another guy at my dojang has it (bought it in korea actually) and it seems like a quality uniform and does have a cool stretchy-ness to it, but I don't know if it is worth it's price. I have the basic Mooto uniform and I think it is great (totally comparable with adidas or pine tree top models) and it was about a third of the price.


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 20, 2007)

I was finally going to give in to myself and buy a Tekno J-3 dobok (who cares that I have uniforms hanging in my closet that I have even yet to wear!)  but it looks like you can't get a black collar size 4 anymore (the same with some other sizes). Anyone know if they will be coming back? Or better yet, anyone have one in their pro shop they would like to sell me? (cough cough Master Stoker cough)


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 20, 2007)

Miles said:


> Since the topic is dobaks, anyone have a Mooto Exterra (spelling?) dobak? They are available from Best/Sang Moo Sa (though probably not for long if they are now competitors.....) since they are in the catalog. I wonder if the US Mooto store has a website?
> 
> Miles


 
Yes sir, they do. Mooto.us James Kim is the owner. You can throw a baseball from Sang Moo Sa & hit the Mooto store in Paramount, CA.


----------



## Miles (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the website Iceman!

Miles


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 26, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Yes sir, they do. Mooto.us James Kim is the owner. You can throw a baseball from Sang Moo Sa & hit the Mooto store in Paramount, CA.



You obviously have never seen me throw.

Anyway, I have some questions:

When did Kukkiwon first come up with the V-neck, pullover dobaks?

About how long was it before most schools of KKW-certified instructors had switched from the crossover (bathrobe/kimono-style) dobaks?

Does anyone else get a little irritated when people insist that "dobak" refers specifically to the V-neck-style uniform, rather than simply to any martial arts uniform?

Is there anyone who makes a heavyweight, all-cotton, white-lapelled V-neck dobak?  (Would be great for forms and demos [but suck for sparring].  Nice, loud snap. However, everything I've found is either medium-weight at best or is a polyester blend.)

Anyone ever tried attaching patches with Velcro?  I would love to 
be able to bleach a uniform, but patches can't handle it.

Dan


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 26, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> I was finally going to give in to myself and buy a Tekno J-3 dobok (who cares that I have uniforms hanging in my closet that I have even yet to wear!) but it looks like you can't get a black collar size 4 anymore (the same with some other sizes). Anyone know if they will be coming back? Or better yet, anyone have one in their pro shop they would like to sell me? (cough cough Master Stoker cough)


 
Yes I have a size four in my store if you would like it pm me with the mailing address and it will be done.


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 27, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Yes I have a size four in my store if you would like it pm me with the mailing address and it will be done.


 
Thank you sir! :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 30, 2007)

GlassJaw said:


> You obviously have never seen me throw.
> 
> Anyway, I have some questions:
> 
> ...


 
On the subject of a heavier weight v-neck dobok: Kwon used to have one. I'm not sure they still make them, however. 

As far as how well you throw, I guess that's why you do TKD instead of pitch for the Mets.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 30, 2007)

Miles said:


> Since the topic is dobaks, anyone have a Mooto Exterra (spelling?) dobak? They are available from Best/Sang Moo Sa (though probably not for long if they are now competitors.....) since they are in the catalog. I wonder if the US Mooto store has a website?
> 
> Miles


 
Miles:

I spoke to James Kim about the Extera. He swears it's the best dobok for fighters. But then again, he is the US rep for them.


----------



## Kodiak61 (Oct 1, 2007)

We wear a cross-over karate style uniform.  White to 2nd degree Red Belt wear a white uniform.  Brown and up wear a black uniform or we can mix white and black tops and bottoms or wear a all white uniform.  We have two association patches that are mandatory and the GM signature in embroidered on the left front of the jacket.


----------



## Bumblebee (Oct 23, 2007)

My dobok is Best Brand.  It's what our sparring team wears.  It's comfortable and absorbs sweat well enough.  The only patch I have is a Taekwondo one with the Korean and USA flag.  I have another one that's a spare and that one's not so good.  I pretty much wear that one when the other one needs to be washed.  When training one on one, I usually wear a pair of old dobok pants an under armor t-shirt.


----------



## dortiz (Oct 23, 2007)

Mooto!!!!!


Dave O.


----------



## lady fighter (Oct 23, 2007)

*We use cross tie jackets.. all students under 4th dan wear full white uniforms (white pants and club t-shirt during summer months) 4th Dan and higher are permitted to wear black stripes on white pants or to wear solid black pants!  Our school is currently looking into Competition uniforms for the upcoming 2008 "open" tournament season.. we are debating using V-neck uniforms.. due to how light they are for sparring purposes *


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just started back.  My Master Instructor handed me a dobok and said, "Wear this".  It is all white and very light weight.  We do not have patches nowadays.  Instead, the back of the top has a silk screened logo with our school name.  

He said that he would order me a new one (one that has the black part around the neck --> black belts students have different uniforms in that way).  We use the v-neck style of uniform.  It is more "modern", and does not get undone and in the way and messy looking when you practice and when you have the chest shield on.  Also, that is what our GrandMaster says do, so that is what we do.

We have Instructors in our organization who also wear some kind of "Addidas" uniform.  I will simply wear the one that I have now unless I can get into shape and move better.  If that happens, perhaps I will buy a more fancy uniform.  

I also like to hem my pants up a little more than usual, because nothing is worse than the pants dragging on the floor!  

Oh, and our uniforms (I cannot recall who the manufacturer is, they are very lightweight and inexpensive) --> they have the WTF logo right at the solar plexus!!!




Regards,

Robert


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 23, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> OK, this is just a fun thread. Which type of dobok do you prefer and what brand? How many patches do you wear if any?


 
My master gave my husband and I the doboks when we signed up. They're completely white and only have the symbol of our school on the back. (So, no patches xD) But the quality isn't the best and we'll need another pair of them in the future. 

I think we'll go for adidas. When I trained for several years in south america I bought an adidas dobok and it was the best of 4 I had then. I hope they are not too expensive here! xD

Could anyone from DFW (TX) tell me what would be the best dobok prize/quality?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 23, 2007)

HelloKitty said:


> My master gave my husband and I the doboks when we signed up. They're completely white and only have the symbol of our school on the back. (So, no patches xD) But the quality isn't the best and we'll need another pair of them in the future.
> 
> I think we'll go for adidas. When I trained for several years in south america I bought an adidas dobok and it was the best of 4 I had then. I hope they are not too expensive here! xD
> 
> Could anyone from DFW (TX) tell me what would be the best dobok prize/quality?


 

You have a great store called Lang Son Traders in Arlington Texas on Abrams street and then there is always Tekno out in Wautagua and there J-3 is probaly the best as far as comfort goes. lLet me know if I can help  I'm in Arlington myself.


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 23, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> You have a great store called Lang Son Traders in Arlington Texas on Abrams street and then there is always Tekno out in Wautagua and there J-3 is probaly the best as far as comfort goes. lLet me know if I can help I'm in Arlington myself.


 
Thanks a lot for the info! ^^

Do u know if those stores sell bigger sizes? Because I've been looking in internet for Mooto, Adidas, etc but they always offer just sizes 4, 5 and 6, and my husband is 7.


----------



## Bumblebee (Oct 24, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> You have a great store called Lang Son Traders in Arlington Texas on Abrams street and then there is always Tekno out in Wautagua and there J-3 is probaly the best as far as comfort goes. lLet me know if I can help  I'm in Arlington myself.



A few members of my sparring team wear Tekno.  They're very nice dobok.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 24, 2007)

HelloKitty said:


> Thanks a lot for the info! ^^
> 
> Do u know if those stores sell bigger sizes? Because I've been looking in internet for Mooto, Adidas, etc but they always offer just sizes 4, 5 and 6, and my husband is 7.


 

Yes both carries bigger sizes.


----------



## jim777 (Oct 24, 2007)

HelloKitty said:


> Thanks a lot for the info! ^^
> 
> Do u know if those stores sell bigger sizes? Because I've been looking in internet for Mooto, Adidas, etc but they always offer just sizes 4, 5 and 6, and my husband is 7.


 
If he can use an 8, there are Size 8 Adidas Champion doboks here for 13 bucks!  Worth breaking out the sewing kit for maybe :lol:


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info again, *terryl *and *jim*. I'll definetely take a look.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 24, 2007)

jim777 said:


> If he can use an 8, there are Size 8 Adidas Champion doboks here for 13 bucks!  Worth breaking out the sewing kit for maybe :lol:


 

That sure is a great buy.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, a good price.  Surely someone knows of a size 8 guy?


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 25, 2007)

GlassJaw said:


> You obviously have never seen me throw.
> 
> Anyway, I have some questions:
> 
> ...


 
Hi Dan:

I did notice if anyone answered your first question. The v-neck dobok was adopted by the Kukkiwon in 1978. 

I've not found that dobok is exclusive to the v-neck. Perhaps your instructor does feel this way, however.

I wish there was a way to take patches off for a good cleaning. Unfortuneatly (sp?) bleach is not a good substance for most doboks. It tends to ruin the material. In my experience, dry bleach works well.


----------



## CatNap (Oct 27, 2007)

Another vote for Adidas - they make a good uniform...


----------



## gustavogd (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi, everyone! I'm posting from Brazil and in December I'll will be travelling to the USA as a tourist. But I want to buy a Adidas uniform when I'm there because the prices are much cheaper than in here. So, I'd appreciate a lot if anyone could tell me where can I find a store in New York or Miami that sells these uniforms.

Thank you all.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 27, 2007)

gustavogd said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm posting from Brazil and in December I'll will be travelling to the USA as a tourist. But I want to buy a Adidas uniform when I'm there because the prices are much cheaper than in here. So, I'd appreciate a lot if anyone could tell me where can I find a store in New York or Miami that sells these uniforms.
> 
> Thank you all.


 
Welcome if you come to Texas I have them. Maybe you should go to the meet and greet section and introduce yourself.


----------



## PunkRockSpawn (Nov 4, 2007)

I have 2 Kwon, 2 daedo und 1 adidas doboks. At the next days I get a Nike Grandmaster.


----------

